# Which wheels will fit for winter?



## petrified.rabbit (Jun 10, 2007)

I have the 3.0T S-line, 2012. 

I am looking for a water wheel tire set up, I see they go down to 18" on tire rack, etc. 
Problem is, I found a guy 2 hours away that has touareg 17" wheels with "like new" snow tires on the for really cheap. 

Anyone know if these will fit? 17" is a big step down from the OEM 20's but I think the Q7 came with 18's too. 
So 17 isn't that big of a drop, and the touareg shares so much else. I just don't want to waste time on a trip/test fit.

Thank you.


----------

